
Six Ways a Russian Hacker Attacked My Website - rjyoungling
https://dev.to/nastyox1/six-ways-a-russian-hacker-attacked-my-website-4657#comments
======
AndrewStephens
The most interesting thing about this article is the discovery of the open FTP
server that the hacker was using to verify the attack. I imagine the hacker
doesn't own this server either but has compromised it earlier.

But anyone who has runs a site knows that attacks like this happen all the
time. I own a small low-value static site that gets about 50 legitimate hits
on a good day and the logs reveal that I get attacked several times an hour by
automatic exploit scanners. It is just constant and doesn't even include the
SSH attacks.

Anything on the internet is going to be targeted - no site is too small or
obscure.

~~~
rjyoungling
That's interesting. Fascinating that this is such a problem. I was watching a
video of George Hotz about comma.ai tech where he was essentially saying that
no one will bother hacking into your car if it's self-driving. Makes me wonder
if that's actually the case. Probably depends on the difficulty but this is
above my paygrade.

------
ColinWright
Why have you linked to the comments rather than the article? Is there a
reason?

~~~
rjyoungling
Oh darn.. Yes, the reason is I'm a fruitloop! Sorry about that!

~~~
ColinWright
Easily done. I always double check the URL after submitting, just in case it's
not what I intended.

But easily done ...

